

Ask YC:  Has anybody used MS Visual Web Developer Express? - izak30

Just curious, I don't really intend to use it, but I was talking to somebody who does, and it was the first that I'd heard of it. Any thoughts or reactions?<p><a href="http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/express/aa700797.aspx" rel="nofollow">http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/express/aa700797.aspx</a>
in case you're as unfamiliar as me. 
======
rms
Is this different from MS Expression Web? I thought that one was the successor
to Frontpage. That one is at least competitive with Dreamweaver now.

~~~
izak30
Apparently this one is more closely tied into .NET; with visual frontends to
DB design and not just HTML.

